# Uwell Crown Tank using Rba Vs. Kanger Subtank Mini RBA?



## MetalGearX (9/11/15)

Hi Fellow Vapers.

Need some advise. Is the Uwell Crown tank using the RBA better than the Kangetech Subtank Mini using RBA better or visa versa?

I have been using the Subtank mini since I started vaping 6 months ago and it has always been my go to device. Typically I will vape using kanthal 24g and I find that this is the best combo for me.

Would it be a better choice to move over to the Uwell Crown with RBA or stay with the subtank?

What do you think? Help me make a choice here...


----------



## Vape_r (9/11/15)

I'm no expert when it comes to these things, by any means. But I received my Uwell Crown tank today and WOW, the flavour that I'm getting of this tank is something else. I'm vamping Hazeworks Startup and it tastes the same, if not, better in this tank than it does in my Sapor. I'm vaping the .25 coil at around 75-80 watts and it's giving me a warm flavourful Vape. I have the subtank white edition and I can say that so far from my small experience, I'm having a better Vape experience from the crown tank. But obviously I haven't had it for long so I could just have had a good first impression. Unfortunately I don't have the rba deck, but I've seen in one of the threads, that @SAVapeGear is rather impressed by it. Hope I made any sense. Both are great tanks to me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVapeGear (9/11/15)

Uwell crown tank killed all my other tanks.Best tank I ever had.It is a little heavy on juice but the flavour is just out of this world.

It is more economic with the rba and doesn't use that much juice when using the rba.

All the juices taste so much better.

The coils also last forever.I got a month on my first coil.I used the 0.5ohm coil first.

But I still use my subtanks.

It is a cloud machine.Sometimes you have to be conservative.That is when I use my subtanks.

But if you want to chuck clouds and get the best flavour ever,get a crown tank.

First tank taste like cotton but then it just gets better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (9/11/15)

And I have packed away all my drippers. They are just collecting dust.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (9/11/15)

Amen

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## huffnpuff (9/11/15)

? If you're going the RBA route, why not get an RBA tank to begin with?...they have bigger and better decks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA (4/12/15)

Finally got round to trying some twisted hard Ni200 on the Crown RBA. Two strands 31 Guage, 2 mm, 8 wraps, 0.11 Ohm. I think 7 wraps would be perfect. 

Awesome flavour, great vapour production and easy as pie to build. Oddly I struggle to hit temp protect on the SX mini set to 200C even at 45J, I think the direct over coil air flow, open air flow and small deck cap could be the reason. Best flavour for Jack the Ripper comes in for me at 35J with the second to largest air setting.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JakesSA (5/12/15)

A quick physical comparison ... the most significant difference is the air inlet hole at the bottom where the Crown RBA presents practically no restriction to airflow, this also follows through to the centre airhole which is 0.5mm or so larger in diameter on the Crown RBA. I think the internal volume of the Crown RBA is also slightly less...

Crown: 4.16 mm centre airhole, 11.41 mm deck
Subtank Mini: 3.42 mm centre airhole, 12.66 mm deck

Here the difference in bottom air inlet can be clearly seen.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## vaporbud77 (5/12/15)

Is there more space on the crown rba than the subtank? 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## JakesSA (6/12/15)

From post to post it's 6.4mm on the Subtank Mini and 6.2 mm on the Crown.
From top of the post to deck its 3.3 mm on the Subtank Mini and 4.3 mm on the Crown.

I imagine one could make larger diameter coils on the Crown but the coil length would be practically the same, from post to post that is ..

Reactions: Informative 2 | Creative 1


----------



## stevie g (6/12/15)

Is a single coil tank or do you get dual deck?.


----------



## JakesSA (6/12/15)

No dual deck that I've seen, would be very cramped I guess..


----------

